# Short Circuit / Pc will not turn on



## chapc008 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi people, 
Recently i have brought a new case for my brothers PC running XP, and transfered all the components from case to case. i thought i did everything right until i came to hit the power switch, nothing happened. The motherboard is an Intel 865pe, see i think i have short circuited it as i have read many of these forums. I left one screw/ brass standof out because the case did not have a screw hole for it, would this be my problem?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf. Double check you have the power buttons hooked up correctly. Also make sure the pc works out of the case just sitting on something.


----------

